# Generar señal CC entre 5mV y 20mV



## matiasnf (Jun 22, 2021)

Hola a todos, estoy necesitando ayuda con una señal en milivolts.

En el taller tenemos un equipo que usamos en carburacion que mide CO, CO2, HC y O2

Para carburar usamos los valores de CO y de HC. El problema es que el equipo tiene un sensor de O2 que se gasta y no nos deja usar mas el equipo. El sensor en cuestion genera una señal entre 12 y 20mV dependiendo la cantidad de oxigeno que pase por el sensor. Cuando el sensor se gasta y ya no genera mas de 5mV todo el equipo se bloquea y hay q*ue* mandar a pedir el repuesto a *A*lemania y todo eso.

Lo que queremos hacer es engañar al equipo generando esa señal manualmente, si yo le doy 12mV al equipo me va a dar una lectura erronea de O2 pero la lectura de CO y de HC me va a seguir sirviendo como parámetro para carburar, el sensor de HC y demas es aparte del de O2

Me encontré con el problema de que es muy difícil generar voltajes tan pequeños. Me gustaría partir de una pila CR2032 y de ahí bajar el voltaje con un regulador o algo así pero no se como hacerlo

Adjunto una foto de un producto que encontre en internet pero no me sirve porque ese genera minimo 62mV sino lo compraba.

De antemano muchas gracias!!


----------



## el_patriarca (Jun 22, 2021)

Se me ocurre algo como poner una pila AA con dos resistencias en serie: una de 1K ohm y otra de 10 ohms, habría que ir jugando con valores.

O tal vez alguien tiene una solución más sencilla


----------



## printido (Jun 23, 2021)

No hay nada mas sencillo que el divisor de tensión que te sugiere el_patriarca. Quizás con unos valores mayores de resistencia para que la pila dure mas tiempo como 10k y 100 ohmios.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 23, 2021)

Como te han dicho, con un simple divisor resistivo, tenes que tener en cuenta el consumo de corriente de la entrada al medidor, basandote en ese valor haces los calculos.
Lo que no entendí si ese valor tiene que ser fijo o es variable.
Por que no usan una sonda lambda para ajustar la mezcla? o ese equipo les permite medir sobre la salida del escape sin necesidad de estar lo mas proximo posible al multiple?


----------



## matiasnf (Jun 23, 2021)

Gracias el_patriarca y printido, ahora en un rato voy a comprar y pruebo con esas medidas a ver q tal va



sergiot dijo:


> Como te han dicho, con un simple divisor resistivo, tenes que tener en cuenta el consumo de corriente de la entrada al medidor, basandote en ese valor haces los calculos.
> Lo que no entendí si ese valor tiene que ser fijo o es variable.
> Por que no usan una sonda lambda para ajustar la mezcla? o ese equipo les permite medir sobre la salida del escape sin necesidad de estar lo mas proximo posible al multiple?


La corriente no la medi, hoy me fijo

El valor me gustaria poder variarlo entre aprox 5mV y 20mV por si hace falta a la hora de calibrarlo

Este medidor lee a la salida del caño de escape lejos del multiple, sonda lambda usamos en su momento pero esto es mucho mas comodo y mas exacto. La sonda lambda es un sensor de oxigeno, este aparato es un sensor de hidrocarburos y monoxido


----------



## printido (Jun 23, 2021)

matiasnf dijo:


> Gracias el_patriarca y printido, ahora en un rato voy a comprar y pruebo con esas medidas a ver q tal va
> 
> 
> La corriente no la medi, hoy me fijo
> ...


Puedes poner un potenciometro entre las dos resistencias, tal que así:


R2 puede ser 100 ohm, el potenciometro 300 ohm y R1 de 30 kohm. Ya dependerá de los valores que puedas conseguir, mientras el potenciometro sea tres veces mayor que R2 y R1 unas 300 veces mayor que R2, la salida será entre 5 mv y 20 mv mas o menos  para una fuente de 1.5V.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 23, 2021)

Hola, en lugar de usar una pila, reemplázalo por un regulador.
Ya que la pila con el transcurso del tiempo te dará problemas también.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2021)

matiasnf dijo:


> El sensor en cuestión genera una señal entre 12 y 20 mV dependiendo la cantidad de oxigeno que pase por el sensor



El tema sería saber respecto de que genera esa tensión , si es respecto de masa , divisor de tensión directo a los 12 V , si es "flotante -> pila + divisor


----------



## matiasnf (Jun 23, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, en lugar de usar una pila, reemplázalo por un regulador.
> Ya que la pila con el transcurso del tiempo te dará problemas también.


Seria genial usar la alimentacion del equipo. Me tendria que fijar de cuanto es la fuente creo que de 19v o 24v no me acuerdo bien



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tema sería saber respecto de que genera esa tensión , si es respecto de masa , divisor de tensión directo a los 12 V , si es "flotante -> pila + divisor


El sensor va enroscado a una base plastica, no le llega la masa del equipo. Tiene un conector de 3 pines del que se conectan positivo y negativo que van al equipo, de ahi lee la tension. Al variar la cantidad de O2 que pasa a traves del sensor varia la tension que se genera. Mientras esa tension sea superior a 5mV el equipo funciona.

Hoy compre resistencias de 100, 10k, 30k y pote de 500 ohm porque de 300 no habia

Cuando tenga novedades paso, saludos y gracias a todos


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 24, 2021)

Hola:
Tal vez así te funcione pero hay incógnitas que no permiten dar precisiones como la impedancia que presenta el medidor, que tipo de conexión presenta el sensor(si es con el GND del aparato compartido o flotante), etc.

Saludos.


----------



## matiasnf (Jun 24, 2021)

printido dijo:


> Puedes poner un potenciometro entre las dos resistencias, tal que así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268826
> R2 puede ser 100 ohm, el potenciometro 300 ohm y R1 de 30 kohm. Ya dependerá de los valores que puedas conseguir, mientras el potenciometro sea tres veces mayor que R2 y R1 unas 300 veces mayor que R2, la salida será entre 5 mv y 20 mv mas o menos  para una fuente de 1.5V.


Bueno gente todo solucionado con este diseño funciona todo perfecto

La R1 de 25.5k, la R2 de 100 y la Rv de 500 ohm

Puedo elegir exacto el valor de mV que necesito dependiendo la situacion

Muchas gracias a todos por la predisposicion y buena onda!!


----------

